# Skipping ahead by the day in Guide



## Tubaman66614 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like to see the ability to skip ahead by the day when viewing the guide. Rather than having to hit left 48 times to get to the same time the next day, it would be nice if there was a single button, or maybe even a double click of the left to go to the next day. Similar to what many cable and satellite boxes also do.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

While in the guide, hit enter for guide options.

You can now go to any day in the future (up to the limit of the data that is).


phox


----------



## Tubaman66614 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, i forgot about that. Guess I was a little spoiled by my dishnetwork DVR. Push one button to skip forward by the day. Thirty second skip forward button. Had it down to a science.


----------

